# Road work @ Gravel Point



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

When I first began collecting diecast in 1999-2000, the hobby was wide open in terms of content, scales and subject matter. There is a saying that you don't know what you don't know, which translates as: how can you make informed choices if you are not even aware that there are choices out there? 
So anything that had "diecast" on the package was game. I picked up this 1/32 scale diecast set by New-Ray, liking the Jeef Grand Cherokee and curious about the heavy duty diesel roller. New-Ray is known for very inexpensive toy sets, so their diecast models have quite limited features. The Jeep's doors are the only opening parts. And the diesel roller is basically all plastic except for a fairly small rectangular piece housing the air intake cleaner and exhaust stack. With some detailing to both, however, the Jeep for sure turned out alright. And with the enclosed figurine, the three pieces can add dimension to a diorama.

Thanks for looking....


----------

